# Which color cochins?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Which color Cochins should i get for breeding that i can sell easily?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Any color you want. Its not the color or breed that gets you to sell chicks fast, its having the customers set up before hand. You have to find out whats in demand in your are.


----------

